# MuOnline on Windows 7 x64



## ralfs_k (Dec 3, 2007)

I anyone else having problems running MuOnline on windows 7 x64? is it not compatible with x64 operating systems?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The game does not have 64-bit operating system support.


----------

